# 60 gallon betta tankmate



## betta80888 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got a 60g tank and I'm wanting know what I could put in it with my betta


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! What a massive tank! You're gonna have a very lucky betta! 

Tankmates for a betta must:

. Not Be as colourful/vibrant ( no gouramis) 
. Not be a fish that has long flowing fins ( I.e a guppy)
. Not be nippy or aggresive (i.e a tiger barb or angel fish) 
. Not, in any way, resemble a betta 
. Not be a bigger carnivorous fish (most big fish such as an oscar will make easy work of a little betta!)
. And obviously not be another betta!

But like I said it really depends on the temperament of the betta, some people have had great luck with a betta in a community tank whilst others haven't. Some bettas will not even handle a snail in their territory! However since you have a massive tank it should work out, just make sure there is a lot of hiding places for stressed fish to escape to! 

Some fish which could go with a betta include: a school of cories, african dwarf frog, a colony of shrimp, endlers live bearers (wild guppies: they're less colourful), platies, rasboras, danios (must be in a big school to prevent fin nipping), otos, a pleco (not the common variety as they grow exceptionally large and need bigger tanks), snails, most kinds of tetras providing they're in a big school and aren't nippy) E.T.C 

Bettas are really funny they have so many personalities! Just provide lots of hiding places for stressed fish and you should be fine! Good luck with it!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Snails. I love my nerite snails even though they poop a lot. 

Is your lucky boy agressive?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

+1 rosebud. Besides the guppies and the otos. MOST bettas will do fine with guppies. Also otos basically need a planted tank.

Just post some fish you think are cool, and we can tell you if you can get them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

I never put guppies in my tanks... It can nip at my bettas fins!


----------



## betta80888 (Aug 16, 2013)

OK how about list some other fish 
xray,yellow,blue, adonis,african moon,glolight,glo,and any other unque tetra
glofish(if the genetically modified zebra danio has changes in behaver)
any other small catfish
mollies and other livbearers


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Guppies are fine; it's pretty much a myth that Bettas see long-finned fish as other Bettas. Yes, Guppies will nip their fins but so will Endlers, Neons, etc. You do not want Gouramis because they are also Anabantoids.

Your options are better the more densely planted your aquarium. And Tetras are less nippy the larger the shoal. When I was took Msjinkzed's (Invertebrates by Msjinkzd | Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.) advice and increased my Neons from 9 to 15, the chasing and nipping of Dexter stopped.

Have fun!


----------



## betta80888 (Aug 16, 2013)

so the more tetras, guppys,and zebra danios,(both types) less fin nipping


----------



## betta80888 (Aug 16, 2013)

I know that cavelight tetras are a no, and clownfish are a big NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:
Who started that rumor any way? They come from 2 oppisite types water:-?
Any other not ok tetras


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Personally, I'd get a nice shoal of cories. A 60 gallon could easily support a large shoal (Like 12+)or a couple smaller ones of varied types, (say 7 bronzes, 6 pandas, etc. Just make sure you have at least 6).

Cories are great little non-aggressive fish. They are cute, active and playful.
My shoal tries to play with and sleep with the DeT in my avatar. He most of the time has none of it and swims away. Other times he shoals with them.

Cories are tidy little fellows, and so interesting to watch. And goofy.


----------



## betta80888 (Aug 16, 2013)

any other small catfish you think that will work.I'm trying to view all of the options


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

betta80888 said:


> so the more tetras, guppys,and zebra danios,(both types) less fin nipping


All I can tell you is I have a 20 long which is very peaceful now that I've upped the number of Neons. I also have Embers (tiny little guys and very cute) but they aren't nippy at all.

"Skirted" Tetras tend to be more nippy than most. Lil has a lot more knowledge than I on that subject and can tell you which individual species you might want to avoid.

In that size tank you could easily have a shoal of 30 Pygmy Cories.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Bumblebees are cute little guys. 
http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/dec09/bumblebee-catfish.htm
Glass Cats are cool shoaling fish
http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/dec08/glasscatfish.htm
Otos are cute little cats
http://www.fishlore.com/profiles_otocinclus.htm
There's Raphael Catfish
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Live-Freshwater-Fish-Catfish/I/Spotted-Raphael-Catfish.aspx
And Borneo Suckers (not technically a catfish persay but cool)
http://www.tropical-fish-friends.com/borneo-sucker.html
http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/modules/caresheets/caresheet.php?caresheetID=60

I don't think there's a reason you couldn't keep most of these in a 60 gallon. Most cats like driftwood, plus driftwood makes wonderful decor. Cats like plecostomus(which get huge, beware) actually need it to an extent.

Not a catfish but There's also Kuhli loaches
http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/sept07/kuhliloach.htm


All of these guys are bottom dwellers(usually, someone tell that to my cories) and should fit your tank relatively easy.


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> All I can tell you is I have a 20 long which is very peaceful now that I've upped the number of Neons. I also have Embers (tiny little guys and very cute) but they aren't nippy at all.
> 
> "Skirted" Tetras tend to be more nippy than most. Lil has a lot more knowledge than I on that subject and can tell you which individual species you might want to avoid.
> 
> In that size tank you could easily have a shoal of 30 Pygmy Cories.


I laugh non-stop at my 7 Bronze Cories I couldn't imagine watching 30 spazz all over xD!


----------

